# what year is my spl 28hp evinrude



## cals boat (May 30, 2012)

Just bought a 28 hp spl evinrude and not sure what year it is any idea from inside numbers


----------



## cals boat (May 30, 2012)

I have been reading some your post you guys got some awesome projects thanks for all the the great pictures and stories and I have 1 of my own it's going to start here soon so if anybody has any good information feel free to let me know thank you :LOL2: about the 28 horsepower spl evinrude


----------



## JMichael (May 30, 2012)

It would be helpful if you posted the serial number for everyone to see. :mrgreen:


----------



## Pappy (May 30, 2012)

Model number is alot more useful than the serial number but here is a quick way for you to determine it yourself.
OMC used a ten letter word to denote model years for their later model engines. This started around 1980.
The word is INTRODUCES so lets say you had a J25ELCE you would have a 1989 25hp.

I = 1
N = 2
T = 3
R = 4
O = 5
D = 6
U = 7
C = 8
E = 9
S = 0


----------



## cals boat (May 31, 2012)

thank u for ur info helped out great trying and learning lol on how to upload pics and anyway i have a lowe 16 ft 2005 with a 9.9 merc 4 stroke bare bones and will will have big changes coming soon want bigger motor and decking on boat with storage and batteries up front to equal weight lvl off i guess or if anyone has any ideas pls pass on i do need to read other posts on other rebuilds to see what improvements that u all have already done omg u guys r awesome will look forward to reading all great posts i am new to this awesome place and luv ur great projects and lots of pics and i will get some picks tooooo thank u again all...


----------



## Pappy (May 31, 2012)

I'm not sure but I think that may have been the world's longest single sentence........


----------



## cals boat (Jun 1, 2012)

my penmanship isnt my strong suit, lol... But i'am working off my cell  ..
Screen is well not the size we want to use lol..
I did find out year is a 1997, ty, see u on the water


----------



## cals boat (Jun 8, 2012)

Im trying to find what 2 cycle to gas ratio is for a 28 hp spl evinrude 1997? 
Just love all the projects, all u rock,


----------



## Pappy (Jun 8, 2012)

Your engine will run well at the recommended 50:1 ratio or anything down to around 24:1 if you want to add a little more oil. I always run mine a little rich on oil.


----------



## cals boat (Jun 9, 2012)

thank you for the info you guys are awesome for all the great information I think you so much this might even exist.
I spent a lot of time reading there are some great projects going on here thank you.


----------

